# CM Punk's new inks...



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cool read for people who like tattoos


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't like Punk's new tattoo across his chest. I think sleeves tattoos are cool, and it's great that Punk's got a pretty good story/meaning behind all his tats, but this new one, I don't really like. It's just very graphic, loud and kind of distracting to be honest. Still, pretty cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That Minor Threat tat is sweet, it's an image I've seen consistently for many, many years now, and along with the Black Flag bars, is one of the few designs I'd consider getting.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

looks like shit to be honest, he should've just stayed with sleeves


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Only downside, I don't think Vince is to keen to put the title on a guy with tats all over him.
Even though Punk deserves it!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

the chest tats ruined punks look somewhat,its not so much the tattoos themselves that i hate but the area he choose to get them on. i personally would have never added chest tats. it looks stupid


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

tombo2326 said:


> Only downside, I don't think Vince is to keen to put the title on a guy with tats all over him.
> Even though Punk deserves it!


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

SM28 said:


>


Yeh I figured Orton would come up, but he has a certain "look".
Punk doesn't.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hadn't heard that he got a tattoo in memory of Misawa. That's awesome. Not sold on the chest tat though.


----------



## Darwins Dinner (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks awesome to me. Yeah there's a lot of tats now but Punk is one of the only guys I've seen it work on.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> the chest tats ruined punks look somewhat,its not so much the tattoos themselves that i hate but the area he choose to get them on. i personally would have never added chest tats. it looks stupid


I'm not sure if it ruins his "look" or not but it definitely suits his straight edge gimmick.

I've always liked Punk's tattoos, they remind me of Oli Sykes' from Bring Me The Horizon just because they're very bright and colorful. I'm not such a big fan of the chest piece though, it looks weird having full sleeves on both arms and a full chest piece without tattoos anywhere else (noticeable) on his body. I think the chest piece will look better once he adds more tattoos to the remaining parts of his body though.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Much like Orton's, Punk's prison tats looks ridiculous. I appreciate them a little more knowing the symbolism behind some of them, particularly the boot.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

His chest tat is awful looking.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

tombo2326 said:


> Only downside, I don't think Vince is to keen to put the title on a guy with tats all over him.
> Even though Punk deserves it!


yes, you are so right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The chest piece doesn't necessarily fit him...but I still would.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it's not fully done yet, the 4 leaf clovers need to be filled in


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The chest could look cool when the tattoo will be done. 










But not really a fan of it


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I didn't realize a lot of people weren't big fans of his chest tattoos. I personally think they look awesome and really gave him even more of a unique look than he already had. At least he doesn't have that taco meat chest hair going anymore lol. I think the Skull and the Snake are a really cool pairing, and I like how he said it was kind of continuing off the water tattoos on his arm.

And as has already been brought up, Vince has no problem with tatted up dudes...just look at all the pictures others have been posting.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I love tattoos (in fact, I have some), but his chest piece looks shit IMO. Most chest tattos do, actually.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

chasing2009 said:


> yes, you are so right.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

When I first saw the chest tattoo I could see the Japanese influence behind it. It kind of reminds me of the tattoo the main bad guy in the movie Showdown in Little Tokyo had.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a good replacement for that terrible chest hair he used to have. I appreciate the Misawa tattoo. It's a shame that most fans in the US have never heard of guys like Misawa, Kobashi, Akiyama, Mutoh, and others, but that is understandable considerng most of those guys (excluding Mutoh) haven't really has any exposure outside of Japan


----------



## CeNationDK (Feb 20, 2011)

Well now i looks even worse. I never liked his tats, besides the Pepsi tat, that one is just awesome!


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Love his new tat good to know the meaning behind some of the newer ones his has.


----------



## GI_Josh (May 11, 2009)

He doesn't seem to have much meaning to the chest tat, which is why I'm not a huge fan of it. The rest of his tattoos all have stories, like the Minor Threat sheep and the TBS and the boot and the Pepsi logo and the Arashikage (GI Joe) etc. But in that article, all he could really say was he liked Japan and everyone got Dragons so he got a snake......??

I dig the Minor Threat sheep though. I would never get a tattoo myself, but as someone who considers himself straight edge I can really appreciate where that one specifically is coming from.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

they all are very cool. thanks for showing the photo


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone know the story of and have a good photo of the one behind his ear ?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Personally I think the chest tats ruined his look a little.

To each his own though. I could understand his meaning behind them.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Minor Threat sheep is sick. I would get that ink'd personally. Punk's chest design is fine, it might not be for everyone but it still suits him.


----------



## SimplyAmazing23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I for one actually really like the chest tattoos. Too many people just get the generic sleeves but not a lot get the sleeves and chest. It also adds a lot to the look knowing how much it means to the person. I've always said that if you are gonna get a tat, make sure you are sure of the design and the meaning, Don't just get some random thing because it looks "cool".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

His tribute tat to Misawa is pretty cool.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

AlbertWesker said:


> Anyone know the story of and have a good photo of the one behind his ear ?












"31" is maybe standing for Lower West Side, aka Heart of Chicago... 


another story about the cupcake tattoo on his right arm 

http://www.allthingscupcake.com/2009/01/04/cm-punks-cupcake-tattoo/


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Punk should have just stopped at his hands.

Maybe it's because I hate tattoos but the ones on his chest are just ridiculous.


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

I dont mind his chest tattoo. It's hard to really judge it properly while it's so unfinished, there's a lot of colour still to go in it but should look decent when it's finished. I do really like chest tats though. I'll probably get one myself once my two sleeves are finally finished.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks cool IMO, i won't ever get a tat, but Punk has a unique look and the chest tat makes him stand out even more.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait, people are actually complaining about Punk standing out and not looking like a FCW cloned twat?



Jesus....


----------



## MDBowden (Apr 2, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zB6oP8WAu8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

